# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Forum spelen

## saneke

ik toon een foto en jullie gokken waar en welk ziekenhuis dit is 
de persoon met het juiste antwoord zoekt een nieuwe vraag.
succes  :Confused:

----------


## Leontien

Wat een leuk initiatief! 

Ik denk dat het Diakonessenhuis in Zeist is.

----------


## saneke

hoi leontien,


het spijt me maar is niet juist,
bij de volgende geef ik een tip. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## saneke

tip!!

nu moet het geweten zijn  :Confused: 
huidigge burgemeester kurt vanryckeghem

----------


## saneke

tip!

1ste letter van de gemeente begint met DE LETTER W. EN EINDIGT OP EEN M.

----------


## Raimun

Die meneer is burgemeester van "" Waregem ""

----------


## saneke

dat is juist! nu noch? welk ziekenhuis is dit? zie bovenste vraag.

VEEEL SUCCSES.

----------


## Raimun

der is er maar ééntje ...dat zal het dus zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## saneke

:Embarrassment:  je hebt gelijk maar had toch graag de naam geweten kwestie voor het moeilijk te houden hihihi.  :Wink: 
groetjes, fijn dat je meespeelt.

----------


## saneke

welk woord ontbreekt??

----------

